# Room with a view?



## Rodney (Jul 21, 2010)

My apologize if this has already been posted. Wasn't sure if it should have been posted to "Tall Ships" or open a new category " Wrecks on rocks".

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 


Sun Cruise Resort & Yacht

Korea-Gangneung-Jeongdongjin-Sun Cruise Hotel-01.jpg 

General information

Location
Jeongdongjin, South Korea 

Coordinates
37°41′1″N 129°2′38″E 

Opening
2002 

Height
45 metres (148 ft) 

Other information

Number of rooms
211 

Number of restaurants
6 

Website

esuncruise.com 

Sun Cruise Resort & Yacht is a hotel resort in Jeongdongjin on the east coast of South Korea. Designed in the image of a cruise ship, the hotel is 165 metres (541 ft) long and 45 metres (148 ft) tall and overlooks the beach resort.

Believed to be the first of its kind, the setting gives the image that a cruise ship has run aground. Built at the top of a large cliff, the hotel looks out over the sea. The town of Jeongdongjin has a reputation for the views of the sunrise and sunset over the East Sea and is itself a tourist destination. This has been furthered by the construction of the hotel, with its unusual design making it one of the most popular attractions in the country.

Regards, Rodney

Now voyager sail thou forth and seek and find.
--Walt Whitman


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day rodney,sm.today,04:07.re:room with a view,it looks like the real thing.a cruise without being sea sick.that should make it popular,thanks for posting.regards ben 27


----------

